# Comparison of Router Bit Sources and Brands



## sunshine (Oct 15, 2005)

Does anyone know of a reputable study of the performance vs. price of different brands and sources of router bits? For example, in looking at 1/2" radius carbide beading bits (1/2" shank), I find prices ranging from $17.00 to $32.99 between Freud, Amana, and MLCS bits (2 different suppliers of Freud bits were $27.12 and $32.99). Is there a "Consumer Reports" type of study that compares such things?


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I know of no type of comparison chart for router bits. It's a competitive market, so you usually wind up shopping around for whatever you need. I have found the cheap bits are not worth the investment. Those you mentioned are good manufacturers, I can add Holbren, Infinity, and Cmt. I have been using Ifinity bits lately, They are made in the US, the Company is in Florida and the service is excellent.
The price is under the other guys but I think since they are fairly new they want into the market. Try Infinitytools.com. Hope this helps. Woodnut65


----------



## sunshine (Oct 15, 2005)

Woodnut65 said:


> Hi: I know of no type of comparison chart for router bits. It's a competitive market, so you usually wind up shopping around for whatever you need. I have found the cheap bits are not worth the investment. Those you mentioned are good manufacturers, I can add Holbren, Infinity, and Cmt. I have been using Ifinity bits lately, They are made in the US, the Company is in Florida and the service is excellent.
> The price is under the other guys but I think since they are fairly new they want into the market. Try Infinitytools.com. Hope this helps. Woodnut65


Thanks for your thoughts. However, since my original post, I have found one study that was published by Taunton Press. It is accessible at http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/pages/w00045.asp. This study was restricted to 1/2-in.-dia., 1/2-in. shank, double-fluted carbide-tipped straight bits. The assumption was made that the quality of those bits would be representative of the quality of other bits by the same manufacturer. The testing that supported the study was fairly well controlled. It would be nice to see other studies like this.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 15, 2005)

*Price Comparison*
Since I was looking for both cove bits and roundover bits for a project, I did a price survey of my own, comparing the prices of bits from 7 different sources and from 5 manufacturers. The results are shown in a M/S Word document at this link: http://www.routerforums.com/uploads/cofrb.doc. Many thanks to Mark for putting this link up for me.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

It was interesting looking at the Taunton Press tests..... I use to judge science fairs at several levels and I would have to say most junior highers would have done a better job then this..... I would have given them a "D". I guess with advertisers in the mix you do things a "bit" different...... I could go into all the details but I don't want to bore you, so in my opinion just take this "study" as not worth much.

Ed


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

sunshine said:


> *Price Comparison*
> Since I was looking for both cove bits and roundover bits for a project, I did a price survey of my own, comparing the prices of bits from 7 different sources and from 5 manufacturers. The results are shown in a M/S Word document at this link: http://www.routerforums.com/uploads/cofrb.doc. Many thanks to Mark for putting this link up for me.


 Now I enjoyed the cost study! I do much the same thing before I buy things most of the time, but I like to add the postage and tax numbers to come up with a "final cost". Places like MLCS have free shipping which can make a large difference on total cost as can having to pay sales tax. Also shipping normal have brake points like .01 to 19.99 = 5.99, 20.00 to 39.99 = 6.99.... So let's say we want a 21.00 bit total sale = 27.99 or 1/4 of your order goes to postage..... better to shop local??? so the local tax is 7% plus it will take a gallon of gas for the trip..... tax = 1.47 gas = 2.70 or a total of 5.65 mmmmmmm or 26.65 but then at MLCS it would be just $21.00.

Of course a lot of other factors come into play when making decisions, how soon do you need it, how much time to you have to shop... etc.

I use excel and have a running list of the places I shop and I add things as I find them in the catalogs then when I need something I have things to add to make the postage workout.... I will add or take away items to make the order as close to the limit as I can.... with in reason of course.

Ed


----------

